# Tree work accident, March 14, 2005 Memphis, TN



## buckarbor (Dec 8, 2006)

Does anyone have information about a tree work accident that occurred in Memphis, TN, March 14, 2005. I have an AP photo of this accident in which Mr. Harold White was pinned in a tree by a huge falling top section. The photo was published in a safety article in TCI Magazine, August, 2006. 

I have searched the web for more detailed information about this accident but can't find details. I am guessing that Mr. White was a homeowner, not a commercial tree climber.

Please advise if you know where I can find more details.

Thank you.


----------



## EngineerDude (Dec 8, 2006)

The article was published in the 15-March, '05 edition of Memphis newspaper "The Commercial Appeal". A followup article was published on 21-March. Unfortunately, the full-text versions of these articles are only available for a fee ($2.95/article)

Excerpts from these articles can be seen by scrolling down on the page at the following link:

http://tinyurl.com/uwuuu


----------



## buckarbor (Dec 16, 2006)

*Thanks for info*

I appreciate the information. I was glad to read that Mr. White survived. I own a tree care company and am teaching a Job Corps class in Urban Forestry this winter. I look for interesting safety articles and pictures as examples of what to do and not to do for the education of the students.

Regards.


----------

